# Knuckle Guards Shelby



## Driftpr (Aug 4, 2022)

*Have this Knuckle Guards missing brackets. Buyer pays shipping cost $12.















*


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 4, 2022)

Repops or replated originals?


----------



## Driftpr (Aug 4, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Repops or replated originals?



Replated as found not a Shelby guy. But any info be glad to hear it.


----------



## ODDER (Aug 7, 2022)

$18


----------



## Driftpr (Aug 7, 2022)

ODDER said:


> $18



*ND*


----------



## Driftpr (Aug 19, 2022)

😎😎😎😎


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 20, 2022)

$22.00   🤓


----------



## Driftpr (Aug 20, 2022)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> $22.00   🤓



ND


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 20, 2022)

$28.00   👍


----------



## Driftpr (Aug 20, 2022)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> $28.00   👍



ND


----------



## J-wagon (Aug 20, 2022)

$30


----------



## Driftpr (Aug 20, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> $30



ND


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 21, 2022)

$34.00  🚴‍♂️


----------



## Driftpr (Aug 21, 2022)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> $34.00  🚴‍♂️



ND


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 23, 2022)

$38.00   😗


----------



## Driftpr (Aug 23, 2022)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> $38.00   😗



Close but ND


----------

